# Pok



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

Everyone.

Pok


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Everyone.
> 
> Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah,people understand that it's a a strategical game.....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2009)

A lot of people around here like Pokemon.
I've never been told I was stuipd for liking it. lol


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, I hate it when people say that too. They'd be surprised how many normal older people play it aswell.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

This happened to me the other day.

I was playing Pok


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Pokemon , i have the games and I still have all my old tradeing cards  and when I was in 4th grade (it was uncool when I was in 4th grade ) and I had some cards with me and some older 5th graders found me and my friend tradeing them and started teaseing us and my friend got up collected her cards and left and then she stoped likeing pokemon but me, no I still liked it  and I still do AND im in grade 10 this year and I have a pikachu pencil case xP


----------



## Phil (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah ive been judge once or twice
idc what they think
i like pokemon so it doesnt matter what people think about me playing it
or about any of us


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm glad the U.S. still has its share of true blue Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2009)

Pokemon + America = Hell for Quite Awhile

Pretty much after Johto, you ended up with some of it.


----------



## Phil (Jun 27, 2009)

the first pokemon game i played
was yellow


----------



## coolness (Jun 27, 2009)

Everyone!
most people at my school bully me because I like Pokemon!
people who say Pokemon is for babies are just total turd-munchers! Anyway I say "what about the part ash dies in the first movie". I mean come on! I even cried at that bit!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

Pok


----------



## coolness (Jun 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pok


----------



## Phil (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah japan is one of the places i would to love to live in
they respect any type of anime/maga and stuff 
i cant wait for the remakes of gold/silver


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

Japanese conversation about Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Japanese conversation about Pok


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Japanese conversation about Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol my dad keeps asking me "when are you gonna start playing games for your age" because I have a wii and nintendo games and stuff.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 27, 2009)

yeahhh like when i was in second grade i colllected pokemon cards and then i put them in my desk and never really thought of them. then this year my friend danielle was looking through my drawrs (which i never clean out) and she was like "Why the heck do you have these."and in second grade i had a pink shirt with a squirtle on it and i didnt know people thought pokemon was "uncool" so i kept on whearing it :/ but the worst part is that im a girl and i was  like the only girl at that time who liked pokemon.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

yes pokemon is for true gamers and it involves strategist too so *censored.3.0* you judgers


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 27, 2009)

One of the kids in my group last week that I was helping with at work brought pokemon cards to play with and I was like: DUDE! Awesome! This kid was seven, so I told him he should put them away. (They were uber rare) and when he went into the pool, he forgot to take them out...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

@Megaman:
lol, Go play some Grand Theft Auto. XD

@Bacon Boy:
Ouch. That must have sucked.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 27, 2009)

That is so true


----------



## melly (Jun 27, 2009)

I like Pokemon when it 1st came out (the original series)
I just stoped liking it cuase Ash never grew up

lol I was growing up but Ash wasn't
I lost interest


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 27, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> lol I was growing up but Ash wasn't


XD

I lol'd. Nice one.

I hated it after Misty left... I was such a pokemon nerd, I named my dog after her.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 28, 2009)

most people dont know i play sept my good friends


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Pokemon is for people who are good at strategic things. My dad used to play pokemon. He loved it, because there was all the battles, and the pokemon. He filled the pokedex... completely. *sigh* He's played pokemon Silver, Gold, Fire Red, and Ruby. lol He loves them.  I keep telling him it's not "pokeman", but it's pokemon. >_> He's soo weird. LOL and my mom watches the show with me. God ASS(H) is sooo annoying. >_> Brocks the only person who I've liked all 12 seasons? lol so maaany.  He's a perv, but thats what... Misty, Max, and Croagunk are for.  They all destroy him.  :veryhappy:  ok nao I *censored.9.10* cuz pokemahnz is epic. 

... Who here EV trains their pokemonz?


----------



## KingKombat (Jun 29, 2009)

They go

"LMAO IT LIEK LITTLE WIMPY MONSTERS FIGHTING WAAAH YOU LITTLE 5 YEAR OLD FREAK"

And I'm all
"LIEK GTFO CUZ IF THESE THINGS WERE REAL YOU'D *censored.2.0* YOUR PANTS LMAO"


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2009)

ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> Pokemon is for people who are good at strategic things. My dad used to play pokemon. He loved it, because there was all the battles, and the pokemon. He filled the pokedex... completely. *sigh* He's played pokemon Silver, Gold, Fire Red, and Ruby. lol He loves them.  I keep telling him it's not "pokeman", but it's pokemon. >_> He's soo weird. LOL and my mom watches the show with me. God ASS(H) is sooo annoying. >_> Brocks the only person who I've liked all 12 seasons? lol so maaany.  He's a perv, but thats what... Misty, Max, and Croagunk are for.  They all destroy him.  :veryhappy:  ok nao I *censored.9.10* cuz pokemahnz is epic.
> 
> ... Who here EV trains their pokemonz?


Uh.. I ev train.  Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

My friends at school make fun of me for liking Pokemon. I only have one friend that likes it as much as I do, so whenever these kids tell us something ********, we always yell at them.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

I made fun of this one kid for playing pokemon last year (only because he played 24/7 and knew like, every pokemon NOTE: I was like that when I was Seven  ) BUT he played Diamond or Pearl, I forget, but I HATE those.

Recently, I started playing Silver again, and I am a fan again.

But I still do not like the anime.
The one episode of Mystery Dungeon they came out with was good though...


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

Kids on my bus sometimes laugh at me, i should beat there....


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Kids on my bus sometimes laugh at me, i should beat there....


DO IT!!!


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There all talk, but nah, thats not a good reason to get violent.

But sometimes they go over the top.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> They go
> 
> "LMAO IT LIEK LITTLE WIMPY MONSTERS FIGHTING WAAAH YOU LITTLE 5 YEAR OLD FREAK"
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be so awesome if they appeared and they were like "So does thing make designer clothes?" I'd be catching thme to kill people. O_O


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

I have always told myself that if I could have a wish I would make pokemon real...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I have always told myself that if I could have a wish I would make pokemon real...


!!! I did that a year ago in class when we had to wish for anything and put it in a box. I want to be a scientist when I'm older to make them.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.

COuld I see them first?


ANd if I did see one, I would probably crap my pants in excitement.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

There is pokemon catching, or in other words, poaching.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> There is pokemon catching, or in other words, poaching.


LOL.

Poke Poachers!


----------



## Lobo (Jun 29, 2009)

pokemon is cool but have u ever thought of this:

Pokemon is just little kids running around trapping animals in little balls way smaller then them and training them to kill each other XD


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

I never realy got into pokemon but I'd nnever judge it wrong


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> pokemon is cool but have u ever thought of this:
> 
> Pokemon is just little kids running around trapping animals in little balls way smaller then them and training them to kill each other XD


Actually, are about 13-15 in Pokemon.


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Lobo99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in the game the player was like 80 pounds, that's a little kid.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know kids that are thirteen and only weigh 80 pounds.

THey are NOT anorexic though.


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're short?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of them are.

Some of them have REALLY high metabolisms, and are like, 5 foot 3.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 30, 2009)

*censored.3.0* the haters man, still 'round here not to many ppl ask questions ...
Hehe or I kick their ass <_<


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jun 30, 2009)

No no no. They took the average weight of japanese children.   

Also Matty of Albion, how do you expect us to believe you'll kick our ass... Make a video? Falcon paunch over the internetz?


----------

